# New guy SOS



## NamVetJoe (Mar 28, 2018)

OK boys and girls today was my first foray into real BBQ. Two spat
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 chcock chickens. I injected them with Italian seasoning. Started up my masterbuilt 30 inch gas, filled my water tray and added two pieces of mesquite. Kept temp at 268 to 272 for 2 3/4hrs. Internal temp was 168. Wanted to crisp the skin on my grill but decided to see how they tasted as is. Chicken was moist and tender BUT not much of smoke taste. This is the picture of mesquite after cooking. Should I raise the temp until I get smoke and then lower? Also I now have a small cast iron pan for the wood any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Joe


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 28, 2018)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for your service and welcome to the site.

Those two chunks of wood look to be barely charred.  My guess is that you need to move your skillet closer to or directly over you gas flame.  You don't want them to actually flame up but they will need to smolder in order to produce smoke.

I am not familiar with your smoker.  Can you post a picture of it with your pan in place so that we can see just how you ran it?

I've heard of guys making foil envelopes for smoke wood, (usually chips as opposed to chunks which may smoke more easily at lower temps), for using in gas grills.  I realize that yours is a smoker and not a grill, but the method may work well with your smoker as well.


----------



## mosparky (Mar 28, 2018)

If I remember your previous post, you were planning to place the cast iron on top of a grill on top of the original chip pan. I'm fairly new to this and don't use propane yet but researched it a bit before I went electric and hope to add propane to the arsenal eventually. I think the combo of all the layers is too much. I'd put the cast iron directly on the supports where the original chip pan was, and use chuncks. Pretty sure that's how the gassers do it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 28, 2018)

What smoker are you using? Like mentioned, you need the pan closer to the heat source.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 28, 2018)

OK, so I get this for a Masterbuilt Gas Smoker.

Hi Joe, in my experiences, chunks like that are better suited for adding to a fire or charcoal.
If you break them down more, or add smaller wood or pellets to ignite them, you might get them to burn off in a CI pan.
Another thing might be trying a #10 (1 gallon can) to heat/burn the wood in.
It takes a lot of heat to get chunks to burn off.
You could probably get them to work, one at a time, in a bed of chips to ignite them. Or try a propane torch to get them going, then let the smokers heater keep them going.
Also, in the Masterbuilt video it sez "wood chips". So maybe those chunks are a bit big.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2018)

Same smoker that I have. And in the instructions it clearly states not to use chunks of wood. Just moistened chips. Perhaps using the iron skillet allows you to use chunks. But, I would try chips. Or better yet. Forgo the pan and use a A-MAZE-N pellet smoker.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm assuming you are doing this?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2018)

If the chunks aren't burning at those temps, then you need to use chips.
Al


----------



## petehalsted (Mar 29, 2018)

Been a long time since I used propane, but when I did I used cast iron skillet on top of the burner and used chunks with no issue. One question that hasn't been ask, were your chunks dry/seasoned? They look like they were but figured it is worth asking just in case.


----------



## jbellard (Mar 29, 2018)

At first glance I thought your first pic was of your chicken and thought, he really does need some help


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks for the speedy reply guys I placed the CIP right on the supplied chip holder. I will do a little experimenting today. I will put the small CIP right on a rack over the flame. also cut the chunks into smaller pieces. I am also thinking while i am bringing the smoker up to temperature I can put the pan on my gas BBQ  get them smolering and then add the pan to the smoker.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 29, 2018)

Yeah Joe. Experiment.
But you pretty near need to get your wood as close to the fire as possible.
Not double panned.
I think you are going to have to back up to some chips. Then try one chunk so the chips get your chunk burning.
But even then, the chunks may not work. The smoker was not designed for them.
But experiment. You'll get it working.
Don't be smackin your fingers fiddle with them chunks bud. ;)


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 29, 2018)

·        Update, I removed the pan supplied by masterbuit. Placed this SS grate upside-down right over the flame. Put two small wood chun
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 ks from yesterday in the small pan. At 250 I GOT SMOKE. I will try pork ribs this Saturday I will go to 250 when I get good smoke I will dial down to around 225 and see how it goes. Thanks for all the help.

Joe


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Mar 29, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> View attachment 359013
> View attachment 359014



I see TBS there! (Thin Blue Smoke)
I knew you could get it.
I like the 3,2,1 method for Baby Back Ribs. Deelisioush!
Have a good time learning your Smoker!


----------



## NamVetJoe (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks, Pal funny you say 3, 2, 1 method i was actually looking at that online today. THANKS for the explanation on TBS. I was sure you meant To much Bull$#&T


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 3, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> OK boys and girls today was my first foray into real BBQ. Two spat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the cast iron pan needs time to heat up, get your chips smoking b4 putting on meat


----------



## NamVetJoe (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks what I do now is run my smoker initially at 15 to 20 degrees higher them my cooking temperature. Then add the meat and dial the heat down


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 4, 2018)

NamVetJoe said:


> Thanks what I do now is run my smoker initially at 15 to 20 degrees higher them my cooking temperature. Then add the meat and dial the heat down


Sounds like you got it figured out


----------

